# Sandeply?



## gracewriter (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,

another question....

I went with sandeply because it's the only thing HD carried that actually stays completely flat and straight. It's $30.00 for 1/2 inch 4 x 8 sheet.

I can't afford to go much higher than that. I was told maple would also be good for making these signs/wall hangings. But at $54.00 a sheet, it's too pricy.

I need something that stays completely FLAT. Anyone know of any other wood comparable in price that stays perfectly flat that's easier to put a finish on? The Sandeply is a little "hairy" and a pain in the neck.

Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

gracewriter said:


> Hi,
> 
> another question....
> 
> ...



Have you thought about using MDF?


----------



## gracewriter (Apr 14, 2008)

MDF is a little heavy but is starting to look a lot better since I've been pricing MDO. It would solve a lot of problems. I may pick up a piece next time I get down there. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mr_build (May 2, 2008)

*Sandeply Recommendations*

Use a higher number course sandeply to get the job started and refine to flatter more course sandeply to finish the job.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

O.K. I thought I'd heard of everything but WHAT is Sandeply?????


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Corndog said:


> O.K. I thought I'd heard of everything but WHAT is Sandeply?????


It's like the pot luck of plywood...usually made of some crappy wood from Malaysia or China and if you're lucky the veneer won't bubble after painting it. It has a nice clear appearance and the price is tempting for those bargain hunting, but I would never recommend it for anything other than "fun" experimental projects. I've used it to rip for shelving.


----------



## gracewriter (Apr 14, 2008)

I've been told most the cabinet makers use it for building cabinets down here.

A friend of mine is the carpenter for a private school. He's use it for all their cabinets, desks, etc. He also uses 3/4" and was surprised mine warped. I guess the trick is to use thicker sandeply for less warpage. He also laminates every thing he does, both sides so it's no wonder he's never seen it warp. Mine is 1/2". I think the key might be painting both sides and going to a thicker 3/4". Might try that next. Right now I'm about to try out my MDO which is already primed on both sides.


----------

